# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë të huaj >  Pablo Neruda

## ^VJOSA^

Poezi e krijuar nga Pablo Neruda


Trup Gruaje


Trup gruaje, kodra te bardha, kofshe te bardha
Ti i ngjan botes ne castin e krijimit
Trupi im prej fshatari te pagdhendur te leron,
E ben te shpertheje nga fundi i dheut biri.

Isha i vetem si nje tunel, zogjte me largoheshin
e nata brenda meje kishte pushtet te pafre.
Per te mbijetuar te mora ty si nje arme,
si shigjeten ne harkun tim, si gurin ne habe.

TANI MBAROI ORA E HAKMARRJES E UN TE DUA
trup lekure, lemyshku, qumesht
trup lakmues e i qete.

Ah kupat e qumshtit, ah syte kur me mungojne
Ah trendafilat e pubetit , ah zeri yt i trishte e i lehte

Trup gruaje, do qendroj nen hirin tend
etja ime , rruga ime ne medyshje ankthi qe s'ka fund
Kanale te errta ku zbret etja ime e perjetshme
Ku zbret mundi dhe dhimbja qe s'iken kurre nga une.

----------


## ChuChu

PABLO NERUDA

KENGE E DESHPERUAR


...Oh grua, nuk di si munde të më mbash
në truallin e shpirtit tënd, në kryqin e krahëve të tu. 
Më e tmerrshmja dhe e shkurtra qe dëshira ime për ty 
më e shqetësuara dhe e dalldisura, më makute dhe e nderë. 


Varrezë puthjesh, akoma përflaken varret e tua 
përvëlojne akoma luzmat e cukura nga zogjtë 
Oh, gojë e kafshuar, gjymtyrë të puthura 
oh, dhembje të dëshiruara, oh trupa të pleksur 
oh, përqafim i çmendur shprese e force, 
në të cilin u bashkuam dhe u dëshpëruam. 


E dhembshuria e ëmbël, si uji e mjelli 
e fjala sapofilluar në buzë 
Ky qe fati im e më shtegtoi dëshira ime 
me të u rrëzua dëshira ime, gjithçka në të qe anije, mbytje 


I braktisur si skelat në agim 
vetëm hija fërgëlluese më përdridhet ndër duar 
Ah më tej se çdo gjë, ah shumë më larg 
Është ora të nisem, Oh i braktisur.

----------


## Letersia 76

Pablo Nerudo me ka pas pelqyer kur lexoja poezite tij ne universitet ishte fantastik..

faliminderit vjosa per sjelljen e poezive te tij ketu..

Bye NGA Letersia 76!....O gjirokastrite.....

----------


## Diabolis

soneti xx

Mund të shkruaj

Mund të shkruaj vargjet më të trishta këtë natë.

Të shkruaj, për shëmbull:Nata është yjësuar,
Dhe drithëruesit, të kaltrit yje, atje larg.

Era e natës sillet në qiell dhe këndon.

Mund të shkruaj vargjet më të trishta këtë natë.
E doja, dhe ajo më donte nganjëherë gjithashtu.

Në netë si kjo e kisha ndër krahët e mia.
E puthja aq shumë herë nën qiellin e pafund.

Ajo më donte, dhe unë e doja nganjëherë gjithashtu.
E si të mos doja të tillë sy të mëdhenj tërheqës.

Mund të shkruaj vargjet më të trishta këtë natë.
Duke menduar që nuk e kam. Duke ndjerë që e humba.

Të dëgjoj natën e pamasë, më e pamasë pa të.
Vargjet bien mbi shpirtin si mbi barin vesa.

Po çrëndësi ka kur dashuria ime nuk mund ta ruante
Nata është yjësuar dhe ajo nuk është me mua.

Kjo është e gjitha. Së largu dikush këndon. Atje larg..
Shpirti im nuk ndjehet mirë se e humbi atë.

Si të jenë duke kërkuar sytë e mi vështrojnë për të.
Zemra ime vështron, por ajo nuk është me mua.

E njëjta natë që zbardhëllon të njëjtat pemë
Ne vetë, ata të atëhershmit, nuk jemi të njëjtët.

Më nuk e dua, është e qartë, por sa shumë e doja
Zëri im vështron për erën që të takojë veshin e saj.

E tjetrit. Do jetë e tjetrit. Si para puthjeve të mia.
Zëri i saj, trupi i saj i tejdukshëm. Sytë e saj të paskaj.

Unë nuk e dua, është e qartë, por mbase e dua.
Është kaq e shkurtër dashuria, dhe kaq i madh harrimi.

Sepse në netë si kjo e mbaja atë mes krahëve,
Shpirti im ndjehet keq që e ka humbur.

Megjithëse kjo është dhimbja e fundit që ajo me shkaktoi,
Dhe këto janë vargjet e fundit që unë ja shkruaj.

----------


## ATMAN

Pablo Neruda (Neftali Rikardo Rejes) 

U lind në Parral të Kilit më 12 korrik 1904. Studioi në Universitetin e Santiagos, ku u dallua në filozofi, letërsi dhe frëngjisht.

Krijimtaria sasiore dhe universale e Nerudës bëri që kritika ta quajë "Homeri i shekullit XX".

Pas shpërthimeve letrare u mor me diplomaci. Për herë të parë shkoi në Spanjë më 1934 si konsull në Barcelonë. Ai mundi të kthehej në vendin e tij vetëm në fundin e jetës.

Në vitin 1971 iu dha çmimi Nobel. Neruda u shfaq i jashtëzakonshëm që në moshën 20 vjeçare. Poezia e tij është metaforike, emblematike për nga jetëgjatësia, sensuale. 
Ai është, pothuaj, i vetmi poet shekullit XX, një shekull i thatë, që ka lëvruar ëmbëlsi e energji simbolike, raportin mes trupit e kozmosit...

Kjo poezi është shkëputur nga libri "Njëzet poezi dashurie dhe një këngë e dëshpëruar" (1924)


Nga Pablo Neruda

Kush je ti, Kush je ? 

Duke menduar, duke pleksur hije në vetminë e thellë.

Edhe ti je larg, oh, më larg se të gjithë.

Duke menduar, duke çliruar zogj, duke zhdukur imazhe,

duke varrosur drita.

Këmbanore mjegullash, kaq të largëta, atje në lartësi !

Duke mbytur rënkime, duke thërmuar shpresa të errëta,

mullis i heshtur,

Nata bie si kafshatë në këmbët e tua,

larg nga qyteti.

Prania jote më është e huaj, kureshtare si një objekt.

Mendoj, ec gjatë, jeta ime para teje.

Jeta ime para të gjithëve, jeta ime e ashpër.

Britma përballë detit, mes guriçkave,

që vrapon e lirë, e marrë nëpër avullin e detit.

Tërbimi i trishtë, bitma, vetmia e detit.

Bleronjëse, e ashpër, nderë drejt qiellit.

Ti, çfarë ishe aty, ç’përthyerje, ç’purtekë

të asaj freskoreje të pamatë? 

Ishe larg si tani.

Zjarr në pyll ! 

Përvëlon në kryqe kaltëroshe.

Përvëlon, zhurit, përflak, përshkëndit në pemë drite.

Lëshohet, brambullit.

Zjarr, Zjarr.

E shpirti im i plagosur vallëzon prej bujashkave të zjarrta.

Kush thërret?

Ç’qetësi e populluar jehonash.?

Çast i mallit, çast i gëzimit, çast i vetmisë,

çast imi mes të gjithave!

Guackë në të cilën era kalon duke kënduar.

Kaq pasion vaji mbërthyer pas trupit tim.

Tronditje e të gjitha rrënjëve, 

Sulm i të gjitha dallgëve !

Endej, i gëzuar, i trishtuar, i pambarim, shpirti im.

Duke menduar, duke varrosur dritën në vetminë e thellë.

Kush je ti, kush je?

----------


## ATMAN

marrë nga vëllimi: "Njëzet poezi dashurie dhe një këngë e dëshpëruar"


Ode kumbulles. 

..Qe nga ajo kohe 
toka, dielli, bora, 
rrebeshi ne tetor, 
te derdhura neper rruge, 
gjithcka, 
drita , uji, 
lane 
ne kujtesen time 
kundermimin 
dhe tejdukshmerine 
e kumbulles: 
jeta 
ovalezoi ne nje kupe 
rrezellimin, hijet, 
freskin e saj. 
Oh puthje 
e gojes 
pas asaj kumbulle, 
dhembe 
dhe buze 
mbushur 
me ambren eremire 
te drites 
se lengshme te kumbulles! 





HUMBEM EDHE KETE MBREMJE 

E humbem edhe kete mbremje 
Askush nuk na pa te zene per dore, 
kur muzgu i kalter binte mbi bote. 

Nga dritarja une pash’ 
lodrimin e perendimit mbi kodrat e largta. 

E pastaj, si nje monedhe, 
nje copez dielli u perndez ne duart e mia. 

Te kujtova ty me shpirtin e ndrydhur, 
me ate trishtimin qe ti ke njohur tek une. 

Ku ishe tin e ate kohe? 
Me c’njerez? 
Cfare fjalesh u thoshe? 
Oh, pse me ndodh keshtu: dashuria shperthen pernjeheresh, 
kur jam I trishtuar dhe kur ti je larg? 

Libri qe mar rte lexoj mbremjeve, me ra nga duart, 
dhe te kembet e mia, si nje qen I plagosur u rrotullua perendia. 

Gjithnje, gjithnje sapo vjen mbremja ti iken, 
Deri ku muzgu bredh duke tretur statujat. 






TRUPI I GRUAS 

Trupi i gruas, kodra te bardha, kofshe te bardha, 
i shfaqesh ne bote ne castin qe jepesh, 
Trupi im prej fshatari te plugon 
dhe ben qe djali te dale nga thellesite e tokes. 

Isha i shkrete si nje tunnel.Prej meje iknin zogjte, 
Dhe nata hynte me pushtetin e saj te fuqishem. 
Qe te mbetem gjalle te farketova ty si nje arme 
shigjete per harkun, gur per hobene. 

Por vjen ore e hakmarrje dhe te dua. 
Shtat lekure e myshku, prej qumeshti te etshem. 
Ah, kupe e gjive! Ah, sy te murgeshes! 
Trendafil pushor! Ah, zeri yt i ngadalte e i trashe! 

Trup i gruas sime, do te qendroj ne hirin tend. 
Etja ime, ankthi im i pafund, udhetimi im i luhatshem! 
Shtrat i erret lumi ku lind etje e perjetshme. 
Dhe lodhja lind, dhe dhimbja qe kufi nuk njeh. 





MUND TE SHKRUAJ VARGJE……… 

Kesaj nate mnd te shkruaj vetem vargje te trishtuara. 

Te shkruaj pershembull: “pikelohet nata prej yjeve 
e trupat e kalter qiellore rreqethen ne largesi” 

Ne zemren e qiellit era e nates ben qerthuj, kendon. 

Sonte vargjet jane tmerresisht te trishtuara: 
e doja dhe here-here dhe ajo me dishi. 

Neteve si kjo, nen krahet e mija e mbaja. 
E perqafoja nen qiell…nen qiellin e hapur. 

Me deshi.Kohe-pas-kohe e pata dashur dhe ne. 
Si te mos dashuroja syte e medhenj qe aq thelle me shikonin? 

Kesaj nate mund te shkruaj vargje nga me te trishtuarat. 
Kur mendoj qe nuk e kam me.E kuptoj qe e humba. 

Kjo nate e pafundme behet me e madhe pa te… 
Dhe vargjet bien ne shpirt si vesa mbi bar…. 







KENGE E DESHPERUAR 

Kujtimi yt shfaqet papritur ne naten ku jam. 
Lumi lidh me detin vajtimin qe s’pushon. 

I braktisur si limanet ne agim. 
Erdhi koha qe te nisesh.Oh, i braktisur! 

Mbi zemren time rigojne pikela te ftohta. 
Oh, pirg germadhash, varreze e frikshme anijesh! 

Ne ty jane rrasur betejat dhe fluturimet. 
Nga ti ngriten flatrat zogjte kengetare. 

Ti c’so gje ke perpire, si largesia. 
Si deti, si koha.Dhe gjithcka ne ty qe permbytje! 

Ishte ore e gezueshme e sulmeve dhe puthjeve, 
ore e habitjes qe ndrinte si nje far. 

Ankthi I timonierit dhe furia e zhytesit te verber, 
dehja e turbullt e dashurise, - e tera ne ty ishte permbytje! 

Nje femijeri mjegulle shpirti im me krahe te plagosur. 
Shpikes humbur, gjithcka te ti ishte permbytje! 

Ti ngjeshe dhimbjen, dhe rroke deshiren. 
Te rrezoi pikellimi, dhe cdo gje ne ty ishte permbytje! 

Une e zmbrapsa murin e hijes, 
kaperceva pertej deshires dhe veprimit. 

Oh mish, mishi im – grua, qe te desha dhe te humba, 
te kujtoj ty dhe ne kete ore te qullte kendoj. 

Si nje vazo, ne veten tende bujte, butesine e pafund, 
dhe harrimi i pafund si nje vazo te theu. 

Ishte e zeze, vetmia e zeze e ishujve, - 
dhe atje, - o grua e dashurise- me pranuan krahet e tu. 

Ishte etja dhe uria, dhe ti ishe frut. 
Ishte dhimbje, rdhe ti ishe mrekullia. 

Ah, grua, si munde ti te me mbertheje 
ne token e shpirtit tend, ne kryqin e kraheve te tu. 

Deshira ime per ty ishe me mizorja dhe me e shkurtra, 
me e stuhishme dhe e dehur, me e ndere dhe e pangopur. 

Varreze te puthuras, ede ka zjarr ne varrin tend, 
ende digjeshin veshulet e rrushit qe zogjte i hane. 

Oh, goje e kafshuar, oh, gjymtyre te puthura, 
Oh, dembe te uritur, o trupa te perqafuar. 

Oh, ciftezim i furishem shprese e mundimi, 
ne te cilin u shkrime e deshperuam. 

Dhembshuria, e lehte si uji dhe mielli. 
Dhe fjala e saponisur ne buze. 

Ai ishte shorti im, dhe mbi te kaloi deshira, 
dhe kur deshira ime u permbys, - gjithcka te ti qe permbytje. 

Oh, vend ermadhash, net y cdo gje shebej, - 
c’dhimbje s’e the, c’dhimbje s’ta mori frymen. 

Nga varri ne var ti digjeshe e kendoje. 
Ne kembe porsi detari ne bashin e anijes. 

Dhe ti lulezohe ne kenge, therrmoheshe ne rrymat e ujit. 
Oh, grumbull germadhash, pus i hapur pikellimi. 

Zhytes i zbehte i verber, krdhetar i pafat, 
shpikes i humbur, - gjithcka te ti qe permbytje! 

Eshte ora e nisjes, ore e eger e ftohte, 
qe nata e nguros ne ecjen e oreve. 

Brezi shkembor i detit e shtrengon bregun. 
Ndrijne yje te reja, shtegtojne zogj te zinj. 

I braktisur jam, si limanet ne agim. 
Dhe ne duart e mia perpelitet vetem hija qe dridhet. 

Ah, sa me larg nga te gjitha! Sa me arg nga te gjitha…. 
Eshte ora e nisjes.Oh, ti i braktisur! 







KUSH ESHTE ME I THJESHTE 

Fuqia nuk mburret (druri me tha) 
as thellesia ( me thane rrenjet), 
as bardhesia (me tha vete mielli). 
Druri s’thote kurre: 
“Une jam me i larte se te tjeret”. 
As rrenja nuk thote: 
“Une jam prej zemre te dheut”. 
Dhe buka, cilido qofte kulaci, me mjalte, 
kurre nuk thote: Une jam mbi te gjitha”. 









NGADALË VDES… 

Dalngadalë vdes ai që bëhet skllav i zakonit, 
që përsërit të njëjtat gjëra çdo ditë, 
që nuk ndryshon rrugë, 
që nuk rrezikon, 
që nuk ndryshon ngjyrën e veshjeve, 
që nuk i flet atij që nuk e njeh. 
Dalngadalë vdes ai që nuk përmbys tryezën, 
që është i pakënaqur nga puna, 
që nuk rrezikon sigurinë nga pasiguria për të ndjekur një ëndërr, 
që nuk i lejon vetes asnjëherë në jetë të thyejë rregullat e vendosura. 
Dalngadalë vdes ai që nuk udhëton, 
që nuk lexon, 
që nuk dëgjon muzikë, 
që nuk zbulon hijeshi tek vetja e tij. 
Dalngadalë vdes ai që shpërfill krenarinë e tij, 
që nuk i lë të tjerët ta ndihmojnë, 
që i kalon ditët duke u qarë për fatin e tij të keq, 
që ankohet për shiun që nuk pushon. 
Dalngadalë vdes ai që i shmanget projektit para se të fillojë, 
që nuk pyet për gjërat që nuk i di, dhe 
që nuk përgjigjet për gjërat që di. 
E shmangim vdekjen me doza të vogla, 
duke kujtuar gjithmonë se të jesh gjallë 
kërkon një përpjekje shumë më të madhe 
se thjeshtë fakti që marrim frymë. 
Vetëm durimi i paepur 
do të na bëjë të arrijmë 
lumturinë më të madhe. 





Dashuria 

Grua do desha te isha biri yt,per te pire 
qumshtin nga gjite si nga nje ujvare 
per te pare e ndier,per krahe te te kem 
ne qeshjen e arte e ne zerin e kristalte. 

Per te ndier ne krahet e mia si perndia nder lumenj 
e adhuruar deri ne kockat e trishtuara prej pluhuri e gerqele 
keshtu qenia jote te kalonte pa dhimbje perbi meje 
e do te sillte nder strofa-e paster nga cdo e keqe- 

Si do dija te dashuroja grua,sa do te dija 
te dashuroja,te dashuroja si askush nuk ka ditur kurre 
te vdisja e te doja 
akoma me shume 
e akoma me 
te te doja, 
me shume 







Po edhe sikur... 

Po edhe sikur ditet te binin 
ne humneren e neteve, 
perseri, prape ka nje pus 
ku prehet qetesia. 

Dhe duhet te ulesh 
buze erresires 
dhe me durim te peshkosh 
driten- 
qe bie atje 










S'TE DUA... 

s'te... dua vetem sepse te dua, 
de prej dashurie e mos dashurie vij, 
prej pritjes kur nuk te pres,- 
prej akullit ne zjarr shkon zemra ime. 
Te dashuroj sepse vetem ty te dashuroj, 
pa kufi t'urrej-dhe duke t'urryer te lutem, 
dhe masa e dashurise time shtegtare 
eshte te mos te shoh 
dhe te dashuroj si i verber. 
Ndofta do ta djege drita e janarit, 
rreze e vertete, tere zemren time,- 
duke me vjedhur celesin e qetesise. 
Ne kete ndodhi vetem une vdes 
e do te vdes prej dashurise ,sepse te dua,-te dua ne gjak e ne zjarr. 





KOHA 

Dita perbehet prej shume ditesh,dhe ora 
perbehet nga minutat e nxitueshem te voneses,-dita 
formohet nga harresate sperdredhura,nga metalet, 
nga qelqet,teshat qe jane hedhur ne qoshe, 
nga paralajmerimete letrave qe kurre nuk mberriten. 
Dita eshte liqeni ne pyllin e se Ardhmes, 
liqen qe e ka mbuluar gjethi,perkujdesi, 
tingujt e mbytur qe zhyten ne uje , 
sikur te ishin qielli. 
Ne breg 
mbesin gjurmet e praruara te dhelpres se mbremjes... 
Dita ne shndritjen e saj grumbullon luspa,peshperima, 
papritur cdo gje lind si ndonje rrobe 
qe na perket neve,dhe si ndonje vezullim i paket, 
qe priti sa ti vinte ora e vet dhe po vdes, 
me urdher te nates, 
duke u rrotullisur 
ne terr. 






ME FALNNI QE SYTE E MI NDRITEN... 

Me falni qe syte e mi ndriten 
me ngjyre mat te oqeanit 
qe ne hapesiren time 
nuk ka as liman,as brigje 
e as fund. 
perhere e njetrajtshme ka qene kenga ime 
dhe fjala - si nje zogth muzgu- 
si shpesurine neper gure, 
qe s'arrin ngushellimin 
e planetit te ftohte,perjetesisht te virgjer. 
Me falni per vazhdimesine e panderprere 
te ujit,gurit e shkumes per kotesine 
e baticave,-ketu eshte vetmia ime,- 
ku kripa ngacmon muret 
e qenies sime misterioze,ku une 
jam vetem nje grimcez 
e Gjithesise, 
e Largesise se vazhdueshme, 
qe kembanat kumbuese e therrmojne dhe e shumojne 
ne aq dallge- 
grimces e Qetesise,leshteriket e se ciles 
lehtas e nderlikojne 
kengen time qe fundoset. 






Ne flaken qe vdes 

Ne flaken qe vdes te mbeshtjell drita, 
Zbehtesi e pikelluar kredhur ne te ti qendron 
Balle spiraleve te lashte te muzgut 
Qe sillet rreth teje. 

E heshtur, mikja ime 
E vetme ne vetmine e kesaj ere te vdekjes, 
Dhe mbushur me jete te zjarrit 
Trashegimtare e dlire e dites se rrenuar. 

Pak diell te ulet ne fustanin e erret 
Dhe rrenjet e medha te nates 
Pernjheresh rriten ne shpirtin tend 
E dalin perjashta gjerat e fshehura ne ty, 
Sikur nje popull i zbehte e i kalter 
Qe sapo ka lindur, prej teje ushqehet. 

O madheshtorja dhe pjellorja dhe joshesja, 
Skllave e qarkut qe prej t'errti ne t'arte shendrrohet 
Krenare kerkon e krijon nje bote aq te gjalle, 
Sa lulet i vyshken dhe eshte plot trishtim.

----------


## Diabolis

Ylldeti

Kur yjet lart në qiell
Shpërfillin kupën
Dhe shkojnë të flejnë ditën,
Yjet e detit përshëndesin
Qiellin e varrosur në det
Duke përuruar shërbimet
E parajsave te reja nënujore.

----------


## FLOWER

Shperthim i aromes


Arome
e jargavanit te pare

Ne femijeri te tejdukshem ishin perrenjte e perendimet, 
Dhe rridhnin mes kallamishteve e shavarit castet, minutat.

Tundja e shamise dhe stacioni. Dhe me sdo te kete kthim
tek ylli I arte mbi shperthimin e jargavanit.

Pluhuri i rruges dhe lodhja e humbjes.

Nga merzitja e ndarjes nuk gjen dot shpetim.

Diku kembana po qan, sic qanin dikur, 
syte e shndritshem e pranverore te nje vajze, diku.

Arome
e jargavanit te pare

----------


## FLOWER

Per zemren time
				Pablo Neruda


Per zemren time mjafton kraherori yt,
per lirine tende mjaftojne krahet e mi.
prej gojes sime gjer ne qiell do ngrihet
gjithcka qe thelle ne shpirtin tend flinte.

Vegimi i cdo dite eshte te ti.
Dhe ti je vesa ne zemer te lules.
Kur ti mungon zhduket horizonti.
Si nje dallge je qe perjetesisht iken.

Une thashe qe ti kendoje neper ere
si pisha ato e larte dhe e heshtur.
Trishtohesh pernjeheresh si nje rruge.

E mirepritur je si nje shteg i vjeter,
ku gelojne oshetimat, zerat nostalgjike.
Sapo une zgjohem-ikin, fluturojne
zogjte qe flinin ne shpirtin tend.

----------


## FLOWER

Te kujtoj sic ishe


  Me kujtohesh ti ne vjeshten e fundit.
Me bereten bojehiri e zemren ne paqe.
Ne syte e tu haheshin dritat e muzgut.
Dhe gjethet binin ne ujin e shpirtit tend.

Ne krahet e mi si nje kulper u ngjite,
gjethet merrnin zerin tend te ngadalte.
Flake habie ku etja ime digjej.
Jasemin I dashur, - mbi shpirtin tim, - i kalter.

Syte e tu vetuan e udhen hapi vjeshta:
bereta gri, zeri si i zogjve, zemra jote shtepia
ku hyjne deshirat e mi ate shenjta
dhe puthjet e gezuara bien si shkendija.

Qielli deri te nje anije. Fushe deri te nje koder:
te kujtoj si nje drite, si tym, si pellg pa brenge.
Thelle syve te tu digjeshin muzgjet
dhe gjethet vjeshtore lekundeshin ne shpirtin tend.

----------


## FLOWER

Me pelqen kur hesht

Me pelqen kur hesht, sikur te mos ishe, -
dhe me sheh nga larg e zeri im nuk tarrin.
Thua sikur prej teje fluturuan syte,
dhe sikur nga nje puthje goja tu vulos.

Si gjithe keto sende qe me rrethojne,
ti ngrihesh e mbushur me shpirtin tim.
Flutur e gjumit te trazuar,
ti je vete fjala trishtim.

Me pelqen kur ti hesht dhe rri si e larget.
Sikur une te shqetesoj, flutur qe fergellon
me veshtron nga larg dhe zeri im nuk tarrin.
Lerme qe une te hesht tani ne qetesine tende.

Lerme qe une te flas me ty ne kete heshtje,
e shndritshme si nje llambe, si nje unaze.
E heshtur e plot yje, ti je si vete nata.
Ti hesht me nje heshtje yjesh, nga qetesite e largta.

Te dua kur ti hesht, sikur me zhdukesh fare.
E largme dhe e dhimbshme, sikur te jesh e vdekur.
Mjafton nje buzeqeshje  perse duhet nje fjale?
qe une te gezohem se seshte e vertete vdekja.


-kjo eshte fantastike-

----------


## FLOWER

E dashur, sa udhe

E dashur, sa udhe per te ardhur gjer te nje puthje,
Cvetimi endacake gjer ne shoqerine me ty!
Trenat vazhdojne te rreshqasin vetem me shiun.
Ne Taltal akoma nuk zbardhellon pranvera.
Por ti dhe une, e dashura ime, jemi bashkuar,
Te bashkuar nga setrat e gjer tek rrenjet,
Te bashkuar prej vjeshes, ujit, brinjeve,-
Gjersa te jesh vetem ti, vetem une do te jem.
Dhe te mendosh sa gure qe rremben lumi.
Ujet ne gryke te Boroa-s,
Te mendosh se te ndare prej trenave
Une e ti do te dashuroheshim,
Shkrire me te gjithe, me burra e gra,
Me token qe mbjell dhe edukon trandafilat.

----------


## Diabolis

nga njeqind sonete...
mengjesi

XXVII

Lakuriq, ti je aq e thjeshtë sa një dora jote,
E butë, tokësore, e pakët, rrumbullake, e tejdukshme,
Ti ke linja hënore, dhe udhë molle,
Lakuriq, ti je aq hollake sa gruri lakuriq.

Lakuriq ti je aq e kaltër sa nata në Kubë,
Ti ke verëra dhe yje në flokë,
Lakuriq ti je e pamatshme dhe e verdhë
Sa vera në një kishë të artë.

Lakuriq ti je aq e vogël sa një thoi yt,
Harkuar, mprehur, trëndafil derisa dita lind
Kur ti tërhiqesh fshehtësive së botës

Dhe si në një tunel të gjatë rrobash dhe punësh:
Kthjelltësia të regëtin, stoliset, i bien gjethet-
Dhe një herë tjetër të kthehet në dorë lakuriqe.

----------


## Diabolis

Nga Vargjet e kapitenit

Mbretëresha

Të kam quajtur mbretëreshë.
Ato janë me të gjata se ti, më të gjata,
Ato janë më të pastra se ti, më të pastra.
Ato janë me të dashura se ti, më të dashura.
Por ti je mbretëresha.

Kur ti shkon nëpër rrugë
Askush nuk të njeh.
Askush nuk ta sheh kurorën e kristaltë, askush ssheh
Në qilimin prej floriri të kuq
Që ti shkel kur kalon,
Qilimin e paqënë.

Por kur ti shfaqesh
Gjithë lumenjtë dëgjohen
Në trupin tim, këmbanat
Tundin qiellin,
Dhe një himn mbush botën.

Vetëm ti dhe unë,
Vetëm ti dhe unë, e dashura ime,
Vëri veshin kësaj.

----------


## Diabolis

nga jete

Mali dhe lumi

Në vendin tim gjendet një mal.
Në vendin tim gjendet një lumë.

Eja me mua,

Nata ngjitet përmbi mal.
Uria zbret poshtë në lumë.

Eja me mua.

Cilët janë atë që vuajnë?
Unë nuk i njoh, por janë njerzit e mi.

Eja me mua.

Unë nuk e di, por ata me thirrën
Dhe më thonë: Ne vuajmë.

Eja me mua.

Dhe ata më thonë: Njerzit e tu
Njerzit e tu të pafat,
Midis malit dhe lumit
Me uri dhe pikëllim,
Ata nuk duan të ndeshen vetë,
Ata po të presin ty, mik.

Oh ti, njëri që e dua,
I vockli, kokrra e kuqe
E grurit,
Ndeshja do të jetë e ashpër,
Jeta do të jetë e ashpër,
Por ti do të vish me mua.

----------


## Diabolis

Këngët e protestës

XXII

Detyra ime shkon përgjatë me këngët e mia:
Unë jam unë nuk jam*: ky është fati im.
Nuk mund të rroj nëse nuk marr nga dhembja
E atyre që vuajnë: ato janë dhembjet time.
Se unë smund të jem pa rrojtur për të gjithë,
Për të gjithë që janë të heshtur dhe të shtypur,
Unë vij prej popullit dhe këndoj për ta:
Poezia ime është këngë dhe dënim.
Më është thënë: ti i përket ërrësirës.
Mbase, mbase, por unë eci drejt dritës.
Unë jam burrë prej buke dhe peshku
Dhe ju nuk mund të më gjeni mes librave,
Por mes grave dhe burrave:
Ata më kanë mësuar mua pambarimin.


une jam ai qe s'jam

----------


## oiseau en vol

Nje poezi e shkelqyer e Pablo Neruda, e zbulova rastesisht dhe eshte ne PowerPoint ne formen e nje urimi per vit te ri. Shume, shume e bukur ! Klikoni ketu me poshte, pastaj klikoni atu ku shkruhet ne te kuqe "ceux-ci" dhe pastaj si te doni, ose shkarkojeni ne comp. ose thjesht hapeni dhe syte tuaj do te jene te mrekulluar ! Poezia eshte ne frengjisht, dhe ne fund fare ne spanjisht.

http://lunettesrouges.blog.lemonde.fr/lunettesrouges/

----------


## Diabolis

Po kërkoj qetësi

Tani më lini vetëm.
Mësoni të bëni pa mua.

Unë po mbyll sytë.

Dhe dua vetëm pesë gjëra,
Pesë rrënjët favorite.

E para është dashuria pafund.

E dyta është të shoh vjeshtën.
Unë smund të jem nëse gjethet
Nuk fluturojnë dhe bien në tokë.

I treti është dimri solemn,
Shiu që e doja, përkëdheljet
E zjarrit në dimrin e egër.

Në vend të katërt, vera
Rrumbullake sa një shalqin.

Gjëja e pestë janë sytë e ty.
Matilda ime, e shtrenjtë,
Unë nuk dua të fle pa sytë e tu,
Unë nuk dua të jem nëse ti nuk shikon në mua:
E jap pranverën
Që ti të vazhdosh të më shikosh mua.

Kjo, miq është gjithë çdua.
Gati asgjë dhe pothuaj gjithçka.

Tani ju mund të shkoni nëse dëshironi.

Unë jetova aq shumë sa një ditë
Ju do të më harroni
Do të më fshihni nga dërrasa e zezë:
Zemra ime shkoi përgjithmonë.

Por sepse po kërkoj qetësi
Mos mendoni se po shkoj të vdes.
Përkundrazi:
Ndodh që po shkoj të jetoj.

Kështu do të jetë vetëm brenda meje
Që gruri do të rritet,
Së pari filizat çajnë përmes
Tokën të shohin dritën,
Se nënë toka është e errët:
Unë jam si një pus në ujrat e të cilit
Nata lë yjet e saj
Që të shkojë e vetmuar përmes fushave.

Sepse jetova kaq shumë
Unë dua të jetoj dhe aq më shumë.

Kurrë nuk jam ndjerë kaq kumbues,
Kurrë nuk kam pasur kaq shumë puthje.

Tani, si gjithmonë, është shpejt.
Drita fluturon me bletët e saj.

Më lini vetëm me ditën.
Kërkoj lejë të lind.

----------


## Diabolis

XV

Më pëlqen kur hesht se është sikur mungon,
ti më dëgjon prej së largu, zëri im pa të prekur.
Duket që në sytë e tu rrjedha gurgullon
duket se një puthje gojën ta ka mbyllur.

Sikur çdo gjë është mbushur me shpirtin tim
ti del prej gjërave, mbushur me shpirt nga imi.
Flutura e ëndrrës, më përngjet si shpirti im,
dhe unë të përngjasoj me fjalën trishtimi.

Më pëlqen kur hesht sepse si e largët ti je.
Ti je si në vajtim, si një flutur që s'rresht.
Ti më dëgjon prej së largu dhe zëri im nuk të ze:
më ler që në qetësinë tënde të hesht.

Më ler të të flas me heshtjen tënde sërish
e qartë si një llampadar, si një unazë e thjeshtë.
Ti je porsi nata, qetësie dhe yjësish.
Heshtja jote është prej ylli, aq të largët dhe të brishtë.

Më pëlqen kur hesht se është sikur mungon.
E largët dhe e dhimbshme si të kesh vdekur.
Një fjalë atëhere, një buzëqeshje mjafton.
Dhe unë jam i lumtur, i lumtur që s'ka ndodhur.

----------


## Yrref

PABLO NERUDA

Poezi kushtuar Matildes

Po kërkoj qetësi

Tani më lini vetëm.
Mësoni të bëni pa mua.

Unë po mbyll sytë.

Dhe dua vetëm pesë gjëra,
Pesë rrënjët favorite.

E para është dashuria pafund.

E dyta është të shoh vjeshtën.
Unë s’mund të jem nëse gjethet
Nuk fluturojnë dhe bien në tokë.

I treti është dimri solemn,
Shiu që e doja, përkëdheljet
E zjarrit në dimrin e egër.

Në vend të katërt, vera
Rrumbullake sa një shalqin.

Gjëja e pestë janë sytë e tu.
Matilda ime, e shtrenjtë,
Unë nuk dua të fle pa sytë e tu,
Unë nuk dua të jem nëse ti nuk shikon në mua:
E jap pranverën
Që ti të vazhdosh të më shikosh mua.

Kjo, miq është gjithë ç’dua.
Gati asgjë dhe pothuaj gjithçka.

Tani ju mund të shkoni nëse dëshironi.

Unë jetova aq shumë sa një ditë
Ju do të më harroni
Do të më fshihni nga dërrasa e zezë:
Zemra ime shkoi përgjithmonë.

Por sepse po kërkoj qetësi
Mos mendoni se po shkoj të vdes.
Përkundrazi:
Ndodh që po shkoj të jetoj.

Kështu do të jetë vetëm brenda meje
Që gruri do të rritet,
Së pari filizat çajnë përmes
Tokën të shohin dritën,
Se nënë toka është e errët:
Unë jam si një pus në ujrat e të cilit
Nata lë yjet e saj
Që të shkojë e vetmuar përmes fushave.

Sepse jetova kaq shumë
Unë dua të jetoj dhe aq më shumë.

Kurrë nuk jam ndjerë kaq kumbues,
Kurrë nuk kam pasur kaq shumë puthje.

Tani, si gjithmonë, është shpejt.
Drita fluturon me bletët e saj.

Më lini vetëm me ditën.
Kërkoj lejë të lind.

----------

